# Here's the first two foals of 2008...pics



## Erica (Feb 10, 2008)

Didn't manage to get very good shots, as I think I was starting to catch the bug that mom has.......but some decent ones. Both are very nice fillies and I'm not complaining one bit.

Maybe these pictures are smaller now....they were huge...

Bacon started off the year with a big bang I think, with one of my favorite foals I've probably ever had, or at least from what I can tell at a few weeks old she's going to be special.

Bacon is a Redboy daughter, and a multi National Champion producing mare. This fillies sire is Taker, my HOF and Res. National Champion stallion who is a son and grandson of Redboy.

I'm still working on that "special" name for her.....

Think it may be Erica's Take Me To the Top

Here she is at one day old







At four days old






and with her 22 yr old mother






And at two weeks old






Here is the newest girl just born on Friday morning at 12:40, so she's just three days old in these and wouldn't be still for a second for a picture.

Mother is only 29" so you can see she's pretty tiny little girl.

Dam is a Buck Echo daughter who is a National Champion producer, and sire is Big City, a Buckeroo son and a multi National Champion producer in his first foal crop.

Erica's Big City Echo me Perfect


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations Erica...they're both BEAUTIFUL!!! What a way to start the foaling season!

Tracy


----------



## love_casper (Feb 10, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL bunch of girlies there!!!!!!!!

Love love love them. Fingers crossed you get a filly streak this year.


----------



## sedeh (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations!!






Both are lovely fillies.......though I agree, that first one is something special!



Can't wait to see how she does in the show ring for you! Sorry that Geisha ended up open.....I have an older mare that did that to me once also(she always looks pregnant anyway!).


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2008)

I love them both!!!! That's a great name too for the new girl in town



I hope Double has been paying attention and will give me something like either of those two beauties



I love those long legs and proud necks!





PS gorgeous heads on both, too


----------



## MyBarakah (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW! Those are GORGEOUS babies!!!!!!!! Wow, what necks on them! Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrate's!!


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 10, 2008)

They are both beautiful girls.

I LOVE your first filly...been thinking up possible name for her and I must say she is VERY nice.

Here are a few that play through my head...

Ericas Breathtaking Elegance

Ericas Can't Take Me

Ericas I M Breathtaking Too

Ericas Simply Breathtaking


----------



## twister (Feb 10, 2008)

I am in love with both of these fillies, beautiful heads, necks and long legs wow. Are they both keepers?

Yvonne


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Feb 10, 2008)

Congratulations on your two new fillies!





Thanks so much for taking the time to take and

post the pictures for us to enjoy.

Cathy


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats! they are very elegant!


----------



## Magic (Feb 10, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## MInx (Feb 10, 2008)

OMG can it get any better! I see a new calendar coming! I Love that 22 yr old mare, course I love older mares anyway, hence my Shammy girl..Shammy needs a baby Such a good mommy too.

Keeping my fingers croddes for the rest of your happy healthy baby fillies to come!

Maxine


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 10, 2008)

As usual, gorgeous fillies! You must get tired of all those beautiful babies.



Of course, I never get tired of seeing them. Are you going to be showing any of your awesome weanlings this year?


----------



## shoeboxstables (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow.... loveee that first filly! She is amazing!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats such beauties to start the season


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful GIRLS, Erica!! Congrats on such sweet fillies. Keep em' coming!





Jodi


----------



## minih (Feb 10, 2008)

Erica you know I think they are both absolutely gorgeous!!! Had planned on coming up this weekend, but did not get to it, we will have to come see the new one soon.


----------



## miniaddiction (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh WOW Erica...that first filly is incredible!!!!

I agree with you, she's my favourite of yours yet! Congratulations.

You must be so pleased with Takers kids.


----------



## jrae (Feb 10, 2008)

What a start to the new year! Both are gorgeous Erica....


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 10, 2008)

congrats,

they are both so cute.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh Erica, they are both perfect.






I always love every single one of your babies! (Oh, and I did receive the calendar last week, Thank You!!!!)


----------



## Tami (Feb 10, 2008)

Congrats on 2 stunning fillies!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 10, 2008)

Ah there is MY little Bacon Bit.





Next years baby I'm just stealing.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 10, 2008)

Now, that is the way to start the foaling season! Congratulations!


----------



## Russ (Feb 10, 2008)

Beautiful fillies!!! I LOVEEEEE that Bacon Baby....


----------



## Leeana (Feb 10, 2008)

Two fillys!!! Way to go, and they are amazing to top it off!

They are lovely


----------



## Mona (Feb 11, 2008)

What a couple of sweethearts!


----------



## lvponies (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!



They are both beautiful!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats Erica! Very pretty girls! I too, really like Bacon's foal



I REALLY like Taker, he sure puts NICE foals on the ground!


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 11, 2008)

Erica, you got 2 pretty girls!!

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Erica (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'm happy to have two healthy girls on the ground. I really really like both of them.

Of course now I'm itching to see them in a few months, defuzzed.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations Erica. They are both super



, but the first one is just exquisite.


----------



## hairicane (Feb 11, 2008)

Both are just stunning!!!!!!


----------



## Belinda (Feb 11, 2008)

Look at those girls... I just loved Bacon Bits and so glad she found her way to your house !!



It really worked on that line breeding with that one , she is a real looker... But then you already knew how much I liked her..





The little Buckskin filly is very nice also, what a great start for you.. Now lets just keep our fingers crossed for Sunshine...


----------



## Chariot Ron (Feb 11, 2008)

Erica you know how much I Like/Love your horses these two are no exception. Both are what I would hope to breed for in the future.

Ron


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 11, 2008)

Erica,

Just beautiful...both of them!


----------



## Shari (Feb 11, 2008)

They are both adorable!!!


----------



## Shawntelle (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats Erica!! They are both adorable


----------



## Frankie (Feb 15, 2008)

Both are very nice! Congrats on such a nice start to this foaling season.


----------

